# New Archer Bow Set up



## smartwick08 (Feb 9, 2010)

i would search cabelas for what u need they have a wide selection of stuff and sometimes really good deals and idk wat type of rest u are lookin for but i really enjoy my whisker biscuit from trophyridge but if u get a whisker biscuit just make sure u get the one thats the right size


----------



## ShermanB (Feb 17, 2010)

smartwick08 said:


> i would search cabelas for what u need they have a wide selection of stuff and sometimes really good deals and idk wat type of rest u are lookin for but i really enjoy my whisker biscuit from trophyridge but if u get a whisker biscuit just make sure u get the one thats the right size


you do target archery? what sizes should I get?


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

*try these..*

for targets. good service go to lancaster. for hunting and some target stuff better prices. bowhuntersuperstore. :smash:to your door:shade:


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt (Dec 14, 2009)

go to ye olde archery shoppe or lancaster


----------

